# Newbie



## Kretgyuin (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am glad I found this site. Looking forward to learn more about here.


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Anee (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello there! Happy to join ya, guys!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Anee said:


> Hello there! Happy to join ya, guys!



 Welcome!


----------

